# 3x3x3 Beginners Method



## RMcDonald (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everyone,

After reading all your feedback and constructive criticism on my last video, I decided I wanted to remake and improve it.
Here is the _new and improved_ version of my Beginner's Method tutorial:

[youtubehd]eU3_WT7mOjc[/youtubehd]

Same as before, if you have any feedback, please leave a comment on the video or post something here. Thank you all for your time and input!


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 12, 2014)

To be honest, the tutorial is very unclear. The algorithms you show are triggers and not algs. You do R' before telling what R' is. You did D' instead of D. You should show what the cross looks like before going straight into it. Give an overview of the method. The centers do move, just not with respect to each other. Say that edges have 2 stickers and corners 3. You do L' instead of L. Honestly, remake the whole thing and do the correct moves. Again, you do L,D and B moves wrong. I appreciate your effort, but this video isn't clear at all and has a ton of mistakes.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 12, 2014)

As far as the key solving concepts, I don't think you forgot anything.

However, for misoriented cross edges, I think it's kinda complicated the way you taught to do it. That's just my opinion though. From personal experience in teaching others, I have never been able to get someone to understand that, so instead I tell them to just get the edge into the correct spot and do F' U L' U'. That way instead of learning 2 concepts (intuitive edges and misoriented edges), they learn 1 concept and a 4 move algorithm. It takes less explaining.

Sorry to criticize more, but it came as a shock to me when you talked about the cross before explaining what it is. At least say something like "so the first step of solving the cube is to solve the white cross. (point out or show what the cross will look like) the cross is made of 4 edge pieces, so you wanna go around the cube looking for edge pieces only. these edge pieces must have white on them, because it's the white cross..." etc.

When you say stuff like "R means turn the right side clockwise" that isn't clear that you mean "clockwise when facing the right side" because I've taught numerous people and they cannot figure out the difference between R and L (how R goes up and L goes down) until I explain you must be facing that side. U/U' turns are easy but then D/D' turns are incredibly confusing for a beginner.

It helps to really imagine yourself as a non-cuber.
Like if you've never done algebra in your life and someone says okay, 3x = 3(y-1) so we can cancel the 3's... well that makes absolutely no sense because what the hell is algebra right? You gotta explain things as if your audience is 2 years old. They don't know a thing about cubes and most people can't figure out right away how to scramble it because, wait... you can turn it sideways too???

I think your explaining is very good and a beginner can get what you're saying. The thing is you just need to say the right things so it clicks in their brain.

You can go watch Dan Brown (pogobat)'s video cause his was super popular so clearly it was a very effective tutorial.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 12, 2014)

You started naming the faces and the notation before (/without, not sure) explaining what it's for. Already been mentioned how you started mentioning R' and U' before saying what they meant. Did the U2 a bit fast and hard to see. Good idea to have the white side in view when not showing D face moves.

Not sure if I'd be able to learn 3x3 off this (I actually used a text guide for the first 2 layers but then the guide went on to OLL and PLL, not ELL and CLL), but it's not bad for a beginner.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies, you all have really good points. I'll address some of them, but I have taken them all onboard and will make changes accordingly.

@PJKCuber: Yeah, I definitely did make mistakes. I noticed some of them after uploading it, and much of what you said I'm already going back and re-recording. Regarding triggers vs. algs, I know the difference, but I didn't want to throw a full alg up there so I decided to use triggers to ease people into it and I talk about triggers at the end of the video, but I could definitely be clearer about it. Thanks for the input 

@Smiles: That's interesting to me, because I learnt the concept of the cross pieces without learning the alg for it. It's a good point though, I'll strongly consider changing that bit. Looking back over it, I fully intended to explain what the cross is before showing it, but somehow completely missed it. It's my first video, so even though I tried to touch on everything I'm still (clearly) a bit inexperienced making videos. I tried to put myself in the shoes of someone who hasn't cubed before, but I definitely missed out on a lot of stuff. Like I said to PJKCuber, I'm already recording more to add into that first video (like what a white cross actually is, and notation). I wanna nail this video before moving on to part 2. Thanks so much for all your advice, I'll use as much as I can. 

@Randomno: Yeah, I did skip over the notation. This was definitely a mistake, but it didn't occur to me because I'm used to it. As I said to the others, I'm already working on new segments to add into the video. Thanks for your input!

I'll work hard on this over the next few days and upload a more in-depth video. Thanks for all your input and suggestions


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 13, 2014)

One more thing to note: If you ever teach someone to solve a Rubiks Cube. Teach them to do a random/most effective cross. If they solve the white cross for a month or so. They'll have a hard time being colour neutral.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 13, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> One more thing to note: If you ever teach someone to solve a Rubiks Cube. Teach them to do a random/most effective cross. If they solve the white cross for a month or so. They'll have a hard time being colour neutral.



I've taught many many people and only 1 person ended up being colour neutral because I told them not to pick a favourite colour. Most people instinctively pick a favourite.
This was perfect, until I started teaching F2L and he could NOT grasp it at all because all the different colour possibilities matching up were just too inconsistent and he got impatient learning it. I think going 1 colour is better because it just makes everything simpler, and honestly colour neutral only helps the cross. The cross is easy.

p.s. not hating on colour neutrality, because I am colour neutral but I converted after learning F2L


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 13, 2014)

@JasonDL13: Hey, thanks for watching and for your input! That's an interesting idea and I will definitely consider it, but my primary goal is simplicity, so colour neutrality might be a difficult starting point.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Good lighting. Clear audio.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 14, 2014)

@Sneaklyfox: Hey, thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 15, 2014)

This video was removed? Gonna make a new one?


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 15, 2014)

@filipemtx: Hello! Yes, I'm uploading the new video currently. I'll post here again when it's ready


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have updated the first post of this thread with an updated version of my tutorial. I feel that it is a significant improvement over my last version.

I would greatly appreciate further feedback about this video.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm doing this mini-review thing because you asked me to in a PM.

I still stand by my colour neutral idea. It's a little late to turn back now. But I understand your way of making it more "simple."

You did a very good job as explaining the notation, however you should have explained the D and B face, because those are the hardest part. I understand you made a full notation video though.

You also did a very good cross tutorial. I was never thought that when I first solved the Rubik's Cube, it would have been good to know.

You also did a very good job in solving the first-layer. The last part were you had to put a yellow corner under a mis-permutated piece might be a little confusing though.

However, you did not explain how to do the first layer intuitively very well. You used 3 algorithms for 1 layer. It could have been better if you explained what the algorithm is doing.

Another good idea is to do an example solve showing what you just taught them, best way is having all the cases. Like the cross piece in the 2nd layer. Just to sum it up. And clarify some stuff.

Over all you have improved this tutorial a lot. Good job.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice. Mostly what JasonDL13 said.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 16, 2014)

@JasonDL13: Thank you very much for taking the time to re-watch my tutorial. I did have a take where I explained the D and B faces as well, but when I watched it back it seemed like a bit of an information overload. I made the decision to keep it minimal and simplistic. When I get to algs with B and B' I'll take the time to go over that again (building on what has already been learned)

Regarding inserting a corner piece with yellow into first layer slot: That was the method I learned and I had no trouble with it, but I can see how some people might be confused by this. Hopefully anyone who is confused will leave a comment or contact me via my facebook.

My intention was to avoid relying too heavily on intuitive first layer, as I'm not sure how well I would have managed that when I was first learning. I learned first layer algs and then intuitive solving came after I'd used the algs enough to start comprehending what they did. This is undoubtedly not the ideal solution for everybody, but it worked well for me, so I figured "If it isn't broken, don't fix it". 

I had intended to have an example solve (like in my first version), but the video was already 8 minutes long, and I wanted to keep each video short to help memorization and maintain attention levels.

I like all of your points, I pondered many of them myself when I was making the video.

Again, thank you for taking the time to review my video, it means a lot to me and knowing that the video is significantly improved is very gratifying.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 16, 2014)

@Randomno: Mostly what I said to JasonDL13 

Thank you very much for re-watching my video!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 16, 2014)

I like the remake of the video better than the first. I'm also impressed by your response to criticisms, both the video itself and your courteousness. Subscribed. :tu PS. I also like your accent.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 16, 2014)

Good work with the notation part.

I tought the corners part would be better in another video, also I didn't like the "repeat R' D R D'" concept. =\ But it might work.

But its ok, this video is far better than the first one.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 16, 2014)

@Sneaklyfox: Thanks very much! I hope you enjoy my future content 
P. S. Thanks, I'm from Australia. I'm hoping the similarities between my accent and Felix's lend me some credibility  

@Filipemtx: Thanks for watching it again! I personally much prefer different algs for each corner orientation, but from experience, even learning a couple of algs take time when you haven't done it before. I appreciate your positive comments, even if it's not your personal style.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 17, 2014)

personally, i never used that R' D' R algorithm for taking cross edges out of the second layer, although it is a useful trick.
however, you can reduce an algorithm. that R' D' R is really the same thing as R' D' R D. when i teach, i always teach the sexy move (or the upside down version) as the "sexy move" or "the universal algorithm" or something like that because it's used for so many things. so any time i can, i try to just say R' D' R D to make algs simpler. the extra D move is not necessary, *BUT* it makes it easier for beginners since it reduces algorithms.

and since this probably isn't a *speed*solving tutorial, just a "solve a cube" tutorial, it's not really necessary to put the extra notes like "the D turn on the last repetition is unnecessary" or "put a yellow corner under the white corner". because for a beginner, if they accidentally put a white corner under the white corner, well they'll just do one extra step. no big deal. they won't have any idea that they messed it up LOL.
just keep in mind that you're not going for efficient solving, just efficient teaching.

that all being said, this tutorial was *MUCH BETTER* than before and honestly i would recommend it because it is super clear and you _showed_ what was going on rather than assume your audience gets it already, which is perfect.
my first 2 paragraphs were just nitpicking, maybe you can use them to help with your next part but i think you did a good job 


edit: the only thing that threw me off was "orientated" because imo "flipped" is easier to understand. anyway again, no biggie.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 17, 2014)

@Smiles: Thank you for watching it again! I really appreciate the effort that you and everyone else has gone to with watching and commenting. I tried to make the video as simple as possible, but include some hints of ways to improve and speed up. Try and instill the speedcubing bug 

It is very gratifying to see how much you think my video has improved and as before, I will use your input to improve my future videos.

Regarding "orientated vs. flipped": I see where you're coming from, I'll keep that in mind for later videos.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 17, 2014)

RMcDonald said:


> I tried to make the video as simple as possible, but include some hints of ways to improve and speed up. Try and instill the speedcubing bug



oohhhh i see. didn't think of it that way. that's good then haha


----------



## Johnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Can I ask why beginner's method doesn't teach 2 look OLL and PLL? They're much more straightforward than what is currently taught as part of the beginner's method.


----------



## TDM (Sep 17, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Can I ask why beginner's method doesn't teach 2 look OLL and PLL? They're much more straightforward than what is currently taught as part of the beginner's method.


Because it's too many algs. As a beginner, you want to learn as little as possible - you need over 15 algs for 4lLL, and for a beginner that is a lot compared to 4.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 17, 2014)

@Johnny: Hello. What TDM said is correct. When you're not used to learning algs even a few simple ones are a challenge.


----------

